
Globally, roads are deadlier than HIV or murder - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/international/2020/01/13/globally-roads-are-deadlier-than-hiv-or-murder
======
Jamwinner
But unlike either, they make commerce, travel and emergency services possible.
What an asinine comparison.

